# 2014 99 Cents Only stores



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, that is surprising & awesome. Will have to check out mine soon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that's encouraging. I've been shoo'd from their halloween set up before too! I have to be down near mine on Monday and will run in to look for sure now. The past few years they have had great stuff.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

No question, more stores seem to be putting out Halloween items well ahead of last year, when you didn't see anything prior to Labor Day.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My favorite items here last year were the black top hats, the skeleton arm yard stakes, and the half-skeletons. They also had some lacy black masquerade masks that I really liked. I bought two as gifts and one for myself. Now I want more to scatter around the house.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to go press my face against that store window right now, and drool. 

I also want to call their corporate office and beg them to build a store ANYwhere in my state. Just one. I'll drive however far!

This is the only reason I miss Las Vegas.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

luv it that they're putting stuff out ... last year it seemed to take forever for stuff to appear. progress is being made!!!!

amk


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I couldn't resist sneaking in during my lunch hour. They're still setting up, but even just with the stuff they have out already they've got some great new stuff. Check it out.










These crows are at least 12 inches from beak to tail, as big as anything I've seen at Spirit. Spirits are rubber and these are plastic, but otherwise they're the same. Comes with a stake so you can anchor it into the ground.










These huge rats are also awesome. They're not quite as big as the ones at Spirit but they're much bigger and more fierce looking that the usual dollar store rats. (They also had the normal rats in grey and black)



















Looks like a good year for pirate haunters. The skulls in the first picture are slightly smaller than lifesize, however they're also plaster rather than plastic and very nice quality. In the toy aisle they also sell old-fashioned flintlock-style pistols if you're doing a pirate haunt.

In the second picture notice the mask with the long beak, this looks like it could be adapted into a plague doctor mask pretty easily.



















Good selection of clown items also. Note that I found the "curly wig" (in green, red, blue, yellow, and rainbow) in the toy aisle, not the halloween aisle.










And some very nice manacles for medieval and torture-chamber style haunts. Looks like about 3 feet long.

I also saw, but did not photograph, that they had the beakers/flasks with biohazard symbols and skull/crossbones this year also. No sign of the mini-skeleton torsos yet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for the photos theMonsterSquad. It looks like there are lots of new items this year. I love the new rats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow TMS your photos make me want to jump in my car today instead of Monday. A banner year by the looks of it for Halloween at 99 Cent Only! Definitely going for birds. Plastic isn't a deterent for me, doesn't break easily and can take the weather. I have 2 of those pirate skulls with cap I think. Are they Styrofoam? I can probably use a few more beakers/erlenmyer flasks for my science lab area. Bought them when they had them 2 years ago and assuming the brought the same ones back are nice quality and look. Love those fierce mean rats too. Thanks so much for the photo update.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh! Thanks for the pics~I'm so excited to see school stuff on its way out & Halloween on its way in!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh! Thanks for the pics~I'm so excited to see school stuff on its way out & Halloween on its way in! 
Our store have nothing so far


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Called my store, spoke to the manager, and she said that it probably won't go out until mid-August. What! TMS you are so lucky. Maybe these stores don't have a schedule like Big Lots, Walmart, etc they have to follow and you got lucky to have a Halloween-loving manager in your area. Guess I will have to live vicariously thru your photos in the meantime and compile my shopping list. 

BTW I also found out I have a second store within reasonable driving distance in San Jose, Ca, (apparently the SF Bay area has a few locations--hey @@3Pinkpoodle@@ are you aware of the SJ store?) and called it too, same story; although it sounded like this manager indicated they had their halloween boxes in but not putting out til next month. Bet my store has them in stock in the back as well.

99 Cent Only has been adding stores with the last 3 grand openings in Sun Valley, Ca; Los Angeles (On Crenshaw); and in Boulder City, NV. Worth checking out periodically. Still in the west though. Guess we have 99 Only and you guys back east have Menards, Garden Ridge/AtHome, Cracker Barrel and a few other choice ones. We do generally have better weather come halloween, not sure if that evens things out or not.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I couldn't resist sneaking in during my lunch hour. They're still setting up, but even just with the stuff they have out already they've got some great new stuff. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see so many thing's I like in this picture!Those rats are wicked!Much better than the DT ones!I love that gold mask with the long nose.Wish I had a .99 cent only store where I live.I wanted those biohazard beakers last year.We have Just A Buck but it's not as good


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

GOS the pirate skulls are made of plaster rather than styrofoam. They're very nice quality, closer in quality to the Walgreens/Big Lots skulls that the usual dollar store skulls, except that these are slightly smaller than lifesize. I don't even do a pirate haunt and I might pick a couple of these up just because they're so much nicer than what you usually see. Certainly they're better than a blucky skull.

This store remodeled recently, they used to have shelves you could see over, and just put in these 7 foot high shelves since the last time I was in there. So maybe they decided to put halloween out early to fill the void of extra shelf space they created with the remodel. Whatever the reason I'm happy to see it. Anyways if anyone wants to go there the store is at McClintock and Thomas in Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TMS, another question as I look over the photos...are there 2 different poses for the birds?

Thanks for the info on the pirate skulls. Think you indicated it in an early post but guess I overlooked it before posting my question.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok who wants to send me a box of stuff? LOL Why do we not have this store in NY?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so stinking jealous....we don't have .99 cent stores here  I'm loving all the pirate stuff...and the chains....k, I need to go see where the closest store is lol


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry if you already said, but TheMonsterSquad, are your pics also from 99 cents store also. We have had that store for a few years now but I have never been inside


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Love these things. I think they have these stores in the Dallas area. I now live in southern Oklahoma and we don't have one. Would love to have some of the stuff for the price.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I love this store. Our first one opened locally a few years ago, and now I have five within 10 miles of my house!

Here's the store locator for anyone who wants to take a look: http://www.99only.com/store-locator

In case your store runs out of something, you can order it online and have it shipped to the store at no charge. You do have to order in case lots though.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just called two of the Dallas stores (thanks for the locator link). They said they have it in but not out yet. One said by early next week and the other said around the first of the month. 

At least it is coming!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

From what I saw the crows were only in a single pose


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Does this guy over at Halloween City look familiar? http://www.halloweencity.com/product/plastic+black+rat+6in.do?navSet=255946

Not sure if this guy is the same, hard to tell, but it is plastic as well: http://www.halloweencity.com/product/halloween+crow.do?navSet=255946

If they are the same, it would be quite a savings.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, that's cool, they're just starting to put out the back to school supplies around here this week.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Does this guy over at Halloween City look familiar? http://www.halloweencity.com/product/plastic+black+rat+6in.do?navSet=255946
> 
> Not sure if this guy is the same, hard to tell, but it is plastic as well: http://www.halloweencity.com/product/halloween+crow.do?navSet=255946
> 
> If they are the same, it would be quite a savings.


That's why I would never have anything manufactured in China. Once they see that something is selling here, they just make a bunch more of them and sell them to anyone who will come up with the cash, even if it is for a little less money. They'll also figure out ways to make it cheaper but look the same. Quality will probably suffer though.

Trademark/patent/copyright? What's that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not positive that they aren't from the same mfgr. Are you? Dollar Tree has name brand stuff, like office supplies for example like Sharpie Markers, that sell at Target and elsewhere for more. I also suspect much if not most of the "toy" or "halloween decor" is all made in China.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

99 Cents Only definitely gets name brand stuff. I am still seeing those zombie and alien games for at least $5, if not more. Dollar General was selling them, and so was Shopko.

That night cream that I was looking for is carried by Big Lots; not exactly a big name store because they get close-outs too, but it's $2 there, as opposed to 99 cents. (and still $4 plus s/h from the manufacturer!) 

My sweetie told me to go to St. Louis to the nearest Garden Ridge/At Home when I showed him pictures from an FB friend tonight. Think he'll let me go to CA to go back to 99 Cents Only, too? haha I wish! St. Louis is only about an hour and a half away, not quite as big a deal.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

So excited to check out my store later this week! Thanks for taking the time to take/post these pictures. I'm really stoked stores are already putting merch out!


----------



## crmcfresno09 (Jul 14, 2014)

fresno 99cent store on bullard and first has halloween stuff out already


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Stopped by the 99down the street from me. I went for some shave cream and conditioner and was super pleased to see almost one whole aisle of Halloween. My only beef- 99Cl Cent stores are starting to introduce more pricing. $1.29, $1.49, $1.99 Anyhoot- feast your eyes!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the photos Chelsiestein. Love getting an early peek even if I can't shop Halloween at mine yet. 

Surprised about the pricing scale. Hadn't heard anyone mention that yet. Looks like the halloween was all 99 cents. What kinds of things are they charging more for?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is so cruel...Y can't we have .99 stores too....I'm so stinking jealous


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie, most items were $.99, but some decorations and candy were $1.29, $1.49 & $1.99. I noticed some baby clothing was $1.29 and they now sell butter and eggs for $1.99-$3.29


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Chelseastein! I'll have to keep my eyes open for those ball and chains, I didn't see them in my store yet.

Here's a couple more nice items I saw. 










These posable spiders have about a 2 foot "wingspan." They would pair nicely with the larger posable spiders some haunters use.










These posts are about 2.5 feet high. You could use these along with some plastic chain to create some very inexpensive fencing


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG!!! None of my 99 Cents Stores have those large standing rats... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 



moonbaby345 said:


> I see so many thing's I like in this picture!Those rats are wicked!Much better than the DT ones!I love that gold mask with the long nose.Wish I had a .99 cent only store where I live.I wanted those biohazard beakers last year.We have Just A Buck but it's not as good


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

man I so wish we had one of those stores here wow there is a lot of things I would do get


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been to 3 different locations and each has had some items others haven't put out yet. When I catch some time I will post photos!


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh man, love the stuff...specially that adorable skeleton couple! My local dollar stores don't bring stuff like that.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in Corona, CA and my 99 cent stores have their halloween stuff too! bought just about two of everything.  Although mine did not have the longer chains at the time. ARGHHH


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sheesh!! I'm still on the hunt for (4) of those large standing rats. I just came back from The Bay Area, CA and half the stores didn't have them and the other half still had summer stuff out.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there, 

Was surprised when I saw 99c Only stores here decked out in full Halloween regalia--school doesn't usually start around here til after Labor Day and so normally it's all school supplies & summer stuff. This is the earliest I've seen it in several years. The rat and the raven were only available in one pose. I also saw something else-->these prints light up. I snapped the pic w/ the LEDs switched on. I absolutely love the light-up wall art that Walgreens,Grocery Outlets & Kirklands have sold in the last couple years & these are fun for 1.99$ each tho they're not quite as...elegant. There were only these 3 designs & naturally I snagged one of each; may go back for a few more (gonna run out of wall space soon lol). If anyone sees them, none will work on the shelves--the AAA batteries that they come with are shrink-wrapped individually inside the battery compartment, which must be removed with a screwdriver. Hence, you can't really tell if they work til you get them apart. The JOL & the castle have amber lights that flicker, and the graveyard uses cool whites that stay on--which looks good since it kinda looks like fog rising from the ground.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love those pictures, very cool, especially for 1.99 holy cow....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh I am turning green with envy!!!!! We don't have those stores here in the Northeast. I am totally jealous.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Want! Want! Want! I'm sad to see that they are no longer all 99 cent and below price points, but those are pretty cool for 1.99!

I wish that there was a store within a decent driving distance, but they are all WAY too far away from me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee -V- those prints look great.  In general I love this store for halloween items. Wonder what the chances are that my location will have Halloween out yet (I'm Bay area also). The manager/s who run it don't ever seem motivated to put out halloween. I will definitely be looking for those prints when they do. All are pretty nice but I think I like the graveyard the best. In a way I wish there wasn't a moon in the image so that I could run 3 or 4 of the prints side by side for a long cemetery scene. Think that would look cool. With moons in each framed print, doesn't really work. 

Thanks for posting your photo.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

--V-- love those prints. I would put them in my all year witchy room!!! Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

I suppose that, since the Christmas decorations come out before Halloween now, its only fair to sell Halloween candy and props when it is still a heat wave outside!

Its just a bit awkward to come home with armfuls of candy and black/orange things when its 90+ degrees outside. My Pavlovian sense of Halloween is not equipped for this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, stopped in to my store and they have started setting up. Probably the earliest I can remember in the past few years. Not complaining! And they didn't have the aisle blocked off like in the past. A bunch of candy was out and some halloween...nothing that I really went looking for like the crows, rats, and framed print. Did come away with a few things tho. Will come back and post a few photos from the store shelves and the little bit I did buy for my haunt. 

Looks like I'll be hitting the store each morning after Starbucks to see how far they get setting up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few photos of items from my store. Tried not to duplicate what's already shown.

I thought these door peepers were kind of nice. I saw 4 versions. We have French Doors so I can see using them. Printed on both sides.










The panels for the zombie hands (below) are 18 x 18 inches. Double sided as well. The packages on the right are of a long white panel with black spiders on it.










These jointed skeletons (regular and Day of the Dead ones) are pretty nice this year. One of the skeleton ones has a foil background.










The packages of creepy insects is back. I almost bought the greenish/yellow big spiders. They are hollow so could be lit from behind.










This year's body parts. Personally I think 99 Cent Only's and Dollar Tree's quality has gone downhill on these. My oldest sets are the nicest.










More to post...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This was a new item this year. Silicone neckties. Don't know if this was the only version. They hadn't really unpacked the opened box yet, saw it and just took one out of the box for you guys. I believe this was the only item that I saw that wasn't $.99. Tie was priced at $1.29.











Now here's what I picked up:

Found these florescent colored hoops in the toy area. Bought the two sizes of the orange ones to use in my circus haunt. You know animals jumping thru hoops...










Then picked up these two pairs of reading glasses in a High magnification. Should make the prop eyes really pop out! Going for a catch your eye look.










Lastly stumbled on a regular fashion jewelry end cap and my eye was drawn to the cameos...thinking use to compliment Victorian clothing in a theme. Well shockingly when I was leafing through the different packages on the rack saw a Skeleton Cameo necklace! And there were matching earrings!! And they even would face each other when worn. That impressed me that they considered that. Cool. Apparently the cameo comes in the package with a red jewel in the eye, but I actually liked the eyeless version better.



















The only other thing I bought for halloween was a Satin Slumber Cap, came in white, blue and pink. Picked up the white one. Could be used for a maid's cap maybe or used with a granny nightgown as a sleep set. I picture a "sleepy" lady prop peering out a window with candleholder with a frightened expression on her face. Maybe the lady is a skeleton and she got scared to her bones.

Can't wait to go back tomorrow to see what else they've stocked in the meantime.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the witch window peeps! She is cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Printer if you are referring to the witch in the first photo I just posted, she's actually a mobile with bats flying around under her. At least i think they are bats but maybe not. Hard to tell from my photo. She is cute. Reminds me a bit of the witch that use to chase Buggs Bunny around.

No looked at the photo on my phone and now I'm thinking flying witches on brooms and maybe black cats. Looks like two different images.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I see that now that I look closely. A mobile how cute! I just love the witch. She does remind me of my childhood and fond memories. 

I also love the cameos.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the skeleton cameo. Those packets of insects are handy. I bought a dozen packages of cockroaches last year and used them to decorate a room that was one of my most effective.

I stopped in at a store today hoping to find the light up pictures. I didn't see the pictures but I still found some cool stuff.











Some nice potion bottle labels.











some cool cauldrons. good size too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like those new labels TMS. Nice designs. Maybe add some tea stain to them or stamp coloring to add more interest. For me they look too formal for a swamp witches cabin (picture those labels being handwritten). Could see these in a shop like Rosalee runs on NBC's _Grimm_. Not sure what they call that shop.

Those "cast iron" kettles look like the one I use frequently to serve candy from. Sure I spent more than a buck for mine. I like that this style has feet on it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't see the pictures from The Monster Squad


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd post to say I don't have a problem seeing the label photo or the cauldron photo Printer. Strange. We're both on here at the same time. Don't believe they are posted to a HF album so maybe that's the issue...where their stored??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have a 99 cent store...really like the light up paintings, the skull cameo necklace and I absolutely want one of those natural tan leopard print spiders!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

-V- said:


> ...I also saw something else-->these prints light up. I snapped the pic w/ the LEDs switched on. I absolutely love the light-up wall art that Walgreens,Grocery Outlets & Kirklands have sold in the last couple years & these are fun for 1.99$ each tho they're not quite as...elegant.
> View attachment 205451


I love all of those prints, -V-. I wish that there were one of the stores around here...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today and stocking halloween is painfully slow. Good thing I didn't stop in over the weekend. Still not seeing the items I am anxiously waiting for. In the meantime I took a few more photos of this years items. Descriptions are in my album but pretty self-explanatory. When I noticed color choices I tried to mention. Nice that they thought to add black metal tiki torches this year. Typically you only find these in red, white and blue.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang I wish one of these would come here


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My store's Toy Section still had the zombie iPhone/iPad game pieces in stock (see last year's thread for photos). I did notice a new set of iPad game pieces by a different company. These were by Pressman and have been sold all over by various stores. The iPieces I saw at 99 CENT ONLY were for_* Air Hockey, Snakes and Ladders, Game of Goose and Fishing Game*_. These are _only game pieces_, which you use on the appropriate free game app that you downloaded to your iPad. They retailed for $12.99, so 99 cents is a good price for them. They have a soft felt bottom so as not to scratch your iPad and are suppose to be made of a conductive plastic that will recognize the piece movement on the game board. 

Today I bought the _Ice Hockey_ and the _Snakes and Ladders_ iPieces to try out before considering them as a potential halloween prize. Downloaded the free Pressman apps for them. I really liked playing the Ice Hockey one, it has sounds and the movement of the on screen puck is pretty decent. Made for 2 players. At first I couldn't figure out why there was no audio sound and finally discovered I had the iPad on mute. Duh! BTW the Ice Hockey pieces come with an extra set of pads for the game pieces. They are located under the plastic liner so look for it.

The Snakes and Ladders iPieces, for 2 - 4 players, was OK. Comes with 4 game pieces and 2 ladders. The Western theme game has a dice you roll on screen, and there are several places where there is some animation on the screen--snakes wiggle, tumbleweed tumbles, for example. The shadow of a flying bird is nicely done. This is a game board you basically move your pieces around until you get to the Finish. The ladders help you to jump ahead. It's OK for a younger kids' game and those that enjoy board games. It also has appropriate sounds such as when the dice roll. Older kids may tire of this game quickly and would probably like the interactivity of the Ice Hockey game better. 

The Game of Goose is similar to the Snakes and Ladders game and I'd say the Fishing game would be best suited for much smaller kids in that it's pretty simple.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

oh I posted about what my boyfriend and I got there in the merchandise sightings thread  They have some cool stuff.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

They have plenty of cool things at the one near me but I wish they had these,too.



-V- said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was surprised when I saw 99c Only stores here decked out in full Halloween regalia--school doesn't usually start around here til after Labor Day and so normally it's all school supplies & summer stuff. This is the earliest I've seen it in several years. The rat and the raven were only available in one pose. I also saw something else-->these prints light up. I snapped the pic w/ the LEDs switched on. I absolutely love the light-up wall art that Walgreens,Grocery Outlets & Kirklands have sold in the last couple years & these are fun for 1.99$ each tho they're not quite as...elegant. There were only these 3 designs & naturally I snagged one of each; may go back for a few more (gonna run out of wall space soon lol). If anyone sees them, none will work on the shelves--the AAA batteries that they come with are shrink-wrapped individually inside the battery compartment, which must be removed with a screwdriver. Hence, you can't really tell if they work til you get them apart. The JOL & the castle have amber lights that flicker, and the graveyard uses cool whites that stay on--which looks good since it kinda looks like fog rising from the ground.
> View attachment 205451


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had time to stop in today. They had the aisle closed on one side so I went around and entered from the other side. More stuff stocked but still not really what I went in there for. I did pick up two set of masks however. They were a thicker plastic and very nice quality, $1.29 each. I think worth the extra money. The Masquerade half masks also came in black and also orange sequin and glitter versions, which I liked but avoid loose glitter at all costs. Anyway here's a few more photos. I might be down that way this weekend or on Monday and will get more photos then.

The pirate skulls were a nice quality stone resin but smaller than life-size. I think their tombstones while limited in varieties are actually a nicer quality than Dollar Trees which I found chipped easily.




















I liked the darker face mask and he was pretty realistic but didn't like the white fangs or the mustache on him. Almost considered painting the fangs the lip color but couldn't get around the lip hair. LOL. These masks had a cloth back to them so slipped over the head like a full headed mask. Don't believe there was lots of hair in the back. Should have looked closer. 










Super impressed with the following two masks. They came in gold as well.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I really need to stop torturing myself by coming to this thread....dang it 

Love your mask GofS, I would never guess in a million years they were just 1.29...that's freaking amazing!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK more torture coming your way....and still not everything is out at my store....



















I thought the eyeball garland was kind of nice. Kids would probably like the door hangers for their bedroom doors.




















Facial hair and Zorro like eye masks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked these Cat woman inspired glasses. 4 colors.










Finally found the bottle labels. Would be nice to use to seal treat or cookie bags as well.










Came home with a few of these. I thought they looked like a nice quality and liked the long curls. They use a hair comb for attaching I think. 4 colors.










They finished putting out all the masks finally.










I liked these masks. 3 colors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found these mini hats in 2 colors. Seemed to be of heavy felt like material. Both have embellishments. Kind of hard to see on the black hat.










These little witch's hats with veil and spiders were very nice. Material has a satin look. 3 colors in my store. Comes with head band. Part of their higher priced mdse at $1.29 each. Seeing the item in person, I think it was worth the extra. Doesn't look like it came from a dollar store. First picture is kind of blurred but you can see all of the colors. Second photo has better detail.




















I picked up 2 of the spider lace table runners previously pictured. Thought with that length I could probably make several lamp shade covers and attach some black fringe to the bottom area. Those lamp shade covers are something like $25 in stores I've seen them in.

Curious, is anyone finding the LED framed prints, plastic crows or angry rats in their stores?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought some of those wooden crows last year. They were fun to stand up on the window sills.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice use of them Paint it Black. Especially turned around so they are pointed in opposite directions. And I love your sign. Was it from 99 also?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, GOS. I found the sign at a yard sale. Only the crows were from 99-Cent-Only. They have glitter on them, but I just liked them as a silhouette.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I will go shopping tomorrow at the 99 cent store


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got that witch way sign a couple of years ago ar CVS in the dollar area.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Danny-Girl said:


> I will go shopping tomorrow at the 99 cent store


Oh,can you pick me up some stuff and send it my way?lol.just kidding.Have fun getting all of these goodies that some of us can't.Please let us know what you get!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK more torture coming your way....and still not everything is out at my store....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG,I want everything in the first 2 pictures!Why oh why isn't their a .99 cent store where I live


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen the half mini-blucky that they usually carry? I haven't seen them in my store yet. Would hate to think they've stopped carrying, they're useful for so many projects


----------



## starynatu (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw they are starting to put stuff up in the stores already for halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok I am jealous of all of you that have one of these stores omg there is so many things i would buy thouse pirate skulls would be on top of the list the candle holders the wow they have some great things


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The "Something wicked this way comes" sign is awesome...I also have been wanting two spiderweb lamp shade covers...really wish I had one of these stores. I saw the lamp shade covers elsewhere, but I didn't want to spend the money. I wonder what size shades they fit...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> The "Something wicked this way comes" sign is awesome...I also have been wanting two spiderweb lamp shade covers...really wish I had one of these stores. I saw the lamp shade covers elsewhere, but I didn't want to spend the money. I wonder what size shades they fit...


they should open these in both our towns


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> they should open these in both our towns


My husband and I go out of town all the time...even to the surrounding states...and I have never seen one of these stores, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wounder if there is one in cal I will be there next month


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

There are 350 99-Cent-Only stores, located in California, Arizona, Nevada, and Texas. They may need to change their name though, because they now have items featured at $1.49.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, those are nowhere remotely near me, lol. Oh well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Only had time today to run into ROSS and 99 CENT. They finally had put out the black plastic crows so got to pick those up. Bought 9, 7 still on shelf and I'm sure others had bought some too. Thinking shipment was probably a box of 24. They are big for their size. They have a small hole in their back. Not sure what its for, maybe to insert a hook and hang except it comes on a stand. If you buy these make sure you get them with the ground stake. I saw one where it was missing.

Small rats, no big ones yet. No LED framed prints either. In the garden section they had super nice, thick, shiny powder coated black garden hooks with ground prongs. Bought to use with my DT black lanterns from earlier in the spring. These hooks are vastly sturdier than DT's.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lamp shade covers? Wow, I would love those. Gee, I have five lamps in my living area--that's why I haven't bought them at other stores since they get pricey! Also like the sounds of that sign. I just love all the Halloween signs especially any to do with witches!!!

I wish we had one of these stores! There is one about an hour from me, but I don't know when I will get that way due to my shoulder.

I also LOVE the Halloween paintings. They would be great for my all year Halloween witchy room with the lime green walls and orange crush cushions on the furniture!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Has anyone seen the half mini-blucky that they usually carry? I haven't seen them in my store yet. Would hate to think they've stopped carrying, they're useful for so many projects


I stopped in my local store today and they have them. They seem different though. I'm going to have to pull one out from last year and compare them.

Something that I thought was interesting is that I didn't see the small Styrofoam tombstones in my store or in any of the photos above.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I think my earlier post might have been misread. I didn't say that they had lampshade covers, but that I bought the long black spider web table runners to make my own lampshade covers with some additional fringe to be added. Wanted to clarify.

Now for photos from today's visit as described mostly above.

The long awaited crows came in. See my album photo description. Make sure you get the stake with yours.



































No big angry rats yet, but these were from last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A surprising number of ice cube trays in various shapes. Vampire fangs in the 3rd photo.


























Cupcake stencils and stands.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cute little monster gift bags and trick or treat sacks.


















Whoops, more hats--fedoras and cowboy.









The ever popular and fast selling Halloween Rubber Duckies.









Mustache push pins and liquid candy IV bags









Found this in the electrical/lighting area of the store, 8.5 inch candles









And last item, the nicest garden lantern hooks from the garden section. Heavy metal, gloss powder coating, good height. Much thicker metal than Dollar Trees.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Those ice trays are nice! I saw the same skull and crossbones at Michaels as well. I wish I had a 99 near me  the DT only has plastic bugs and some bats so far


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't believe my 99 Cent store run out of almost everything in just a week 
Do you think they will put more stuff in near future?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> Love those pictures, very cool, especially for 1.99 holy cow....


1.99 is a great deal. Too bad everybody doesn't know about it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Lights-...466?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a42884daa

That buyer could have spent 55 cents more and got all three.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-of-3-Ha...rg=20140602152332&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=181504855466

NEVER BID ON ANYTHING ON EBAY WITHOUT COMPARING PRICES FIRST!!!!!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I went to my local store today, and found they had doubled the space for the Halloween stuff--now it was in TWO aisles. And there was a lot of neat stuff, too. The fact that they're raising their prices on some items doesn't seem unreasonable. They have a lot of trinkets this year--stickers, small toys, vampire fangs, all kinds of things. Which brings me to the subject of "trinkets."

One thing I do a lot of for the Halloween season is give away trinkets. I feel it helps advertise the holiday and gives people little physical objects that they can keep around and enjoy and think about. So I look for trinkets that are affordable, small, and clever/funny/entertaining, and I keep those on hand wherever I go, so it's always easy to hand out a few trinkets. I figure, if people see me having fun, it might encourage them to join in. And often, they do.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally got to a 99Cent Store yesterday. They still had a lot but not what I was hopping for. I picked up a few things, but really wanted some of those canvas looking prints. Did anyone get any extra ones they would part with? I have a year round Witchy Room that I would love to have them in.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> I finally got to a 99Cent Store yesterday. They still had a lot but not what I was hopping for. I picked up a few things, but really wanted some of those canvas looking prints. Did anyone get any extra ones they would part with? I have a year round Witchy Room that I would love to have them in.


I bought a bunch because I thought they were so cool, but don't know what I'll ever do with them all. PM me your address and the ones you want and I'll send them to you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are the only ones that I know about. Were there more? I will glady pay you for them and the postage. Sending you a PM now.

Thanks you so much. My witchy room was painted bright lime green by the girls before they moved out. I moved my patio furniture inside. It is really indoor Rattan furniture that my daughter used when she lived in a loft. We had the cushions recovered in orange crush velvet (that is used in show cars) featuring lime green buttons. It looks cool with the walls and so we use the room as a computer room and I live my witches out in there. These prints will be awesome in there.


----------

